# Incubatorwarehouse.com's 12 volt "kit"



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

This has been mentioned before, but I'll ask again... 

Does anyone have any experience with this device? 

http://incubatorwarehouse.com/48-watt-incukit-dc.html

I have nice styrofoam box with very close to one cubic foot of space that I could use as an incubator. The mini, 48 watt "Incukit" looks perfect for my use. 

Any comments?


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Never mind thought this was for a hive. Just saw the forum name.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

BeeCurious said:


> This has been mentioned before, but I'll ask again...
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with this device?
> 
> ...


Bump


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Have you check the FAQ forum on the incubators yet?
Maybe you can find the answer there.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

beepro said:


> Have you check the FAQ forum on the incubators yet?
> Maybe you can find the answer there.


I'm looking for firsthand experience from a Beesource member. There is one that I've found and I've sent the person a private message.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

If anyone is interested, I ran across this sideview photo of the Mini Incukit. 








Photo courtesy of The Self Sufficient HomeAcre

I would think that the heat from ceramic resistors would be harmful to the electronic components. I would definitely consider modifying the setup so the controls are entirely isolated from the fan and resistors.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

A heat sink with a computer fan should keep the heat dissipated if that
is your worry. You can take a temperature with a temp. gun to see if 
it will damage your other components. I have not build any before.
OT has a good thread under the sticky note. Because everyone's set up is
different, really not many can help you with this question. Test and trials is
what you have to do now. The set up is there for a purpose to better monitor
the temperature level. Separating the components might cause over heating or a fire. Don't you think so?
Fire and styrofoam don't mix too well.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

BeeCurious said:


> This has been mentioned before, but I'll ask again...
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with this device?
> 
> ...


I decided to try out the "Incukit Mini" but I modified the position of the ceramic resistors. I also increased the distance between the fan and the control board. In my opinion I've increased the air flow past the 10 watt resistors and reduced the possibility of heat damaging the controls/board. 

While testing and adjusting the device I was smelling styrene gassing off from the EPS cooler so I painted the interior with a coat of Glidden Gripper latex primer... 

Following a member's suggestion, I will have a small aquarium air pump connected to an air stone in water to provide humidity. The hygrostat and air pump / airstone setup may be a luxury...

To take full advantage of the box's space the Incukit is mounted into the "bottom" and the box is laid on its side. The cover is form-fitting and holds nicely.

A piece of plastic suspended ceiling light grid is used as a shelf.

I wonder if anyone else is trying an Incukit this year?


----------



## John Davis (Apr 29, 2014)

I put one in an Omaha steaks cooler. Wide enough to fit the frames. Holds temperature well, the fan blows upward to circulate air over the heaters and keep them from overheating the controls. Incubator warehouse was very helpful, the power supply was not reliable, they sent a new one. Third batch of cells in it now.


----------

